

The fastest growing Online Fitness Community is a startup worth observing - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/26/the-fastest-growing-online-fitness-community-is-a-startup-worth-observing/

======
vlad
Do you really have 1 million readers? That's incredible! It doesn't seem like
the site has been around that long. I remember seeing that byline for many
months, however. Did you multiply 10,000 hits per day times 365?

